

React Native State of the Union - RalfR
http://react-native.org/t/react-native-state-of-the-union/19

======
jeswin
Sorry Ralf.

\- I learned nothing from that post. It contains little new information.

\- react-native.org makes it sound like it is official. Are they supporting
this website?

\- It would make more sense for the Core Team to write a "State of the Union"
post, especially at a time when the project is still in infancy.

------
chacham15
For those wondering: "React Native Nation is not affiliated in any way with
Facebook."

